# Friend with BMI of 28 wears size 8/10 me with a BMI of 25 struggled with an 18 today!



## Jenny65 (Nov 12, 2022)

Isnt it odd, I know I have raised this before and its definitely down to shape and age and where you have the fat.  I can fit 12/14/16 in some shops, but today trying on a top at River Island, the buttons looked like they would pop off it was straining so much, checked the label in case I got the wrong size, I had...thought it was a 14 but it was an 18!!!    

I bought a lovely dress from Apricot in the end, from the Bargain rack reduced from £40 to £10 it was similar to the white marilyn monroe dress but in black and I loved it, it was a 12.  My friend also tried it on and it fitted her but her shape made her look a lot more like Marilyn than I did in it, she is in her twenties and looked amazing,  She is only 5ft and weighs 11 st 1, although overweight she doesnt look it at all, she has a tiny waist, big boobs and lovely hips.  I assume as she doesnt carry weight around her middle she will be free of all the health risks too.


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 12, 2022)

There is no logic to sizing, different between makes and depending on the style and bears no relation to somebody's BMI as that takes height and weight but sizing doesn't account for people's height.
Trying to find trousers if you are only 5 ft is a nightmare.
Ladies socks are made to fit no one 4-8 usually whereas men's socks have a range of sizes.


----------



## AndBreathe (Nov 12, 2022)

Retain sizing is just a nonsense sometimes.

I'm sitting here wearing a pair of leggings, a t-shirt and cosy flannel shirt.  The leggings happen to be ADSA Jeggings style - age 12-13 (in the sale £5), the flannel shirt label is 11-12yrs and the t-shirt I made myself.

Retail is bonkers, but sewing patterns can be even more bonkers, but at least will state measurements to go by.

Being a bit pint-sized I regularly wear kids casual clothes.  Their scale is often better for me than adult, or adult petite ranges, although in Fat Face I often find myself sizing up.

For me, it fits or doesn't.

As for your friend, if she is heavy she may not swerve all the health issues.  Her joints, like hips, knees and ankles might object as time goes on.


----------



## Jenny65 (Nov 12, 2022)

AndBreathe said:


> Retain sizing is just a nonsense sometimes.
> 
> I'm sitting here wearing a pair of leggings, a t-shirt and cosy flannel shirt.  The leggings happen to be ADSA Jeggings style - age 12-13 (in the sale £5), the flannel shirt label is 11-12yrs and the t-shirt I made myself.
> 
> ...


True but less likely to get osteoporosis or diabetes


----------



## AndBreathe (Nov 12, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> True but less likely to get osteoporosis or diabetes



That depends on her diet, Vitamin D levels, some hormone levels, genetics and all sorts


----------



## travellor (Nov 13, 2022)

River Island and Apricot target different customers, and different age groups.
The size label is fairly meaningless.


----------



## helli (Nov 13, 2022)

I am surprised by anyone who has the same size for all clothes.
For example, as I have broad shoulders and a slim waist, I need a larger size up top than down below. Then, as I exercise, I do not have twigs for arms and need a larger size for non stretchy fabric with long sleeves.
When I make my own dresses, I adjust the pattern appropriately.
And that's without the random sizing different brands come up with.


----------



## Jenny65 (Nov 13, 2022)

helli said:


> I am surprised by anyone who has the same size for all clothes.
> For example, as I have broad shoulders and a slim waist, I need a larger size up top than down below. Then, as I exercise, I do not have twigs for arms and need a larger size for non stretchy fabric with long sleeves.
> When I make my own dresses, I adjust the pattern appropriately.
> And that's without the random sizing different brands come up with.


Yes I am different sizes all over my body, I have skinny legs, feet, hands and arms, my face is now very slim, which I am not sure about as I think it has aged me a bit, especially my neck.  My boobs are still big and so is my belly, but I have very narrow hips. so top heavy


----------



## Eva66 (Nov 13, 2022)

I think you hit the nail on the head when you said your friend is 28.  It is well known that if you put weight on around menopausal age, it usually goes on your middle (and is usually the last to go when dieting).  At 28, I had a very small waist and my hip bones used to stand out, ie it was a sunken belly!  Weight used to go on my thighs etc.  Now I am like you - arms and legs get thinner first but trunk - no way!


----------



## Jenny65 (Nov 13, 2022)

Eva66 said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head when you said your friend is 28.  It is well known that if you put weight on around menopausal age, it usually goes on your middle (and is usually the last to go when dieting).  At 28, I had a very small waist and my hip bones used to stand out, ie it was a sunken belly!  Weight used to go on my thighs etc.  Now I am like you - arms and legs get thinner first but trunk - no way!


I agree with this although whenever I put weight on, even when younger it would go straight to my belly, its like the top of my legs have some sort of blocker as never get fat it just sits in my middle 

My lowest non-child weight was 7 stone 10 at 19,  I was always being told by my boyfriends family to put some meat on my bones!  They honestly neednt have worried as once we invented goodies night, me and my boyfriend would contentedly work our way through naughty sweets, pop etc until I got a little belly, I went up to 8 stone then fell pregnant at 24 and gained 5 stone!  I developed pre-eclampsia, and after having children my belly was always the go to place for fat.

I have had an eating disorder in the past, I dont seem to do things by half, either eating nothing or eating everything.  That is until now, and once when I followed Rosemary Connellys hip and thigh book, interestingly, the weight fell off despite being allowed unlimited veg including poratoes with each meal, the basis of the book was to have 4% fat or less per 100g and it did work.  I lost about 4 pounds a week, but I also attended 2 exercise classes and I was in my twenties, suddenly though the weight started going up, then discovered it was baby number 3 holding on to the food


----------



## Robin (Nov 13, 2022)

Eva66 said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head when you said your friend is 28.  It is well known that if you put weight on around menopausal age, it usually goes on your middle (and is usually the last to go when dieting).  At 28, I had a very small waist and my hip bones used to stand out, ie it was a sunken belly!  Weight used to go on my thighs etc.  Now I am like you - arms and legs get thinner first but trunk - no way!


I was diagnosed with Type 1 just after I'd hit the Menopause. I lost a lot of weight while I was being (mis)diagnosed, and it all went from my bottom and thighs. When I regained it after I'd been correctly diagnosed and put onto insulin, guess where it all collected…round my stomach and waist! My waist and hips measured 26, 38 before, and now they're 30, 35.


----------



## Jenny65 (Nov 13, 2022)

My already nimble fingers have lost weight too, just realised my ring keeps falling off, so now on my middle finger which was originally too big to wear it, its a lottery where it comes from isnt it


----------



## chaoticcar (Nov 13, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> There is no logic to sizing, different between makes and depending on the style and bears no relation to somebody's BMI as that takes height and weight but sizing doesn't account for people's height.
> Trying to find trousers if you are only 5 ft is a nightmare.
> Ladies socks are made to fit no one 4-8 usually whereas men's socks have a range of sizes.


I agree with the trousers ,they are too long on the body as well as the legs . I need braces !!!!
Carol


----------

